# كيفيه صنع صواريخ الالعاب الناريه لاستخدامات محليه



## Ahmed Ab (24 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​أول استخداماته:
استطاع الصينيون القدامى إدخال الدهشة على وجوه المشاهدين بواسطة فن صناعة الألعاب النارية ليس لغرض المتعة بل للأغراض العسكرية (استخدامها كسلاح) و لاعتقاد منهم لطرد الشياطين باصدار أصوات عالية, و لكن حالما أدركوا أنه يمكن الاستفادة من هذه الألعاب النارية للمتعة.
إلى نهاية القرن العاشر لم يكن صنع الألعاب النارية مختلف جداً عن طريقة صناعتها في يومنا هذا.

محتوياته:
يتكون من مسحوق الرصاص المستخدم في المسدسات مخلوط مع كميات مختلفة و متنوعة من المواد الكيميائية لإضافة الألوان المطلوبة, ويتكون أيضاً من معدن آلة الحلاقة لإضافة تأثير البريق المطلوب.

الشكل الخارجي:
تتخذ الألعاب النارية الشكل الاسطواني أو الدائري وهو ورق مقوى مثبت بداخله مسحوق المتفجرات, ومادة حافظة للمكونات السابقة من الانفجار قبل الأوان. 
وهذه العلبة تحتوي على مجموعة من المواد منها:
ليثيوم أو سترونتيوم >>> المسئول عن اللون الأحمر
نيترايت الباريوم >>> المسئول عن اللون أخضر
مركب النحاس >>> المسئول عن اللون ازرق
صوديوم >>> المسئول عن اللون أصفر
الفحم و الفولاذ >>> المسئول عن اللون ذهبي
تيتانيوم >>> المسئول عن اللون الأبيض
مسحوق الحديد و الألمنيوم أو الكربون >>> لإضافة البريق و باقي الحركات و التأثيرات.

الشكل النهائي:
صانع هذه الألعاب النارية يقوم بوضع قطعة مصنعة و جاهزة في فتحة القذيفة أو ( هاون) أو مكان يحتويه و يشعل الفتيلة و الجزء الظاهر هو المسئول عن إشعال الفتيلة و دفع اللعبة عالياً في السماء.
عندما تصل الشعلة إلى الصمام يبدأ بإشعال باقي المكونات الكيميائية قاذفاً هذه المحتويات بأشكال و ألوان متعددة تعتمد درجة جمالها حسب المكان الذي وضعت فيه في العلبة.


واهم ما يوجد فى القاذفه هو ماده البارود ويصنع كالاتى
البارود عبارة عن مادة سوداء قابلة للاشتعال 
اولا المواد المستعملة 
1-مادة نترات" البتاسيوم " التى تستخدم فى الزراعة 
2-الفحم "عادى"
3-السكر"العادى"
4-الكبريت الاصفر "ثانوى"

نطحن كل مادة من المواد طحنا جيدا 

تشكل مادة النترات الجزء الاكبر من الخليط

المقادير عند الخلط

1-2كوب نترات بوتاسيوم مطحونة "المادة الاساسية"
2-نصف كوب من السكر المطحون "يدخل السكر فى المعادلة لانه غنى بالاكسجين"
3-ثلثى كوب من الفحم المطحون "يساعد الفحم على امتصاص الرطوبة 
4-اضافة نصف كوب من الكبريت "غنى بالاكسجين"

كل هذه التقديرات حسب تركيز مادة النترات 

الطريقة مجربة 100%

ويمكن ان ادلكم على اماكن بيع المكونات ولكن توخو الحظر اثناء صنعها ويمكن تامين سلامتكم بعمل ملابس مقاومه للنار تصنع من ماده الالمونيوم المنزلى.
يمكن صنع منها الكثير وبسهوله لاستخدامها فى المناسبات والافراح​سلام
اتمنى لكم النجاح والتوفيق​


----------



## hbahgat98216 (26 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر وربنا يكرمك بس كت عاوز اسال علي طريقة عمل الدخان اللي بيعملوه في الافراح؟


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الشيقة


----------



## Ahmed Ab (27 أبريل 2010)

احمد
الدخان الذى يوجد بالافراح احيانا يصنع من نوع من انواع الالعاب الناريه ويكون له الوان عديده على حسب نوع الماده المضافه وهذا يحدث عن ضغط الماده الكيميائيه داخل وعاء مصنوع من ماده الفخار لقوته ويبقى يخرج الدخان مع بعض الشراره لمده على حسب كميه البارود بداخلها 
سلام


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة الممتعة


----------



## محمود ابوشبانه (1 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمأول استخداماته:
استطاع الصينيون القدامى إدخال الدهشة على وجوه المشاهدين بواسطة فن صناعة الألعاب النارية ليس لغرض المتعة بل للأغراض العسكرية (استخدامها كسلاح) و لاعتقاد منهم لطرد الشياطين باصدار أصوات عالية, و لكن حالما أدركوا أنه يمكن الاستفادة من هذه الألعاب النارية للمتعة.
إلى نهاية القرن العاشر لم يكن صنع الألعاب النارية مختلف جداً عن طريقة صناعتها في يومنا هذا.

محتوياته:
يتكون من مسحوق الرصاص المستخدم في المسدسات مخلوط مع كميات مختلفة و متنوعة من المواد الكيميائية لإضافة الألوان المطلوبة, ويتكون أيضاً من معدن آلة الحلاقة لإضافة تأثير البريق المطلوب.

الشكل الخارجي:
تتخذ الألعاب النارية الشكل الاسطواني أو الدائري وهو ورق مقوى مثبت بداخله مسحوق المتفجرات, ومادة حافظة للمكونات السابقة من الانفجار قبل الأوان. 
وهذه العلبة تحتوي على مجموعة من المواد منها:
ليثيوم أو سترونتيوم >>> المسئول عن اللون الأحمر
نيترايت الباريوم >>> المسئول عن اللون أخضر
مركب النحاس >>> المسئول عن اللون ازرق
صوديوم >>> المسئول عن اللون أصفر
الفحم و الفولاذ >>> المسئول عن اللون ذهبي
تيتانيوم >>> المسئول عن اللون الأبيض
مسحوق الحديد و الألمنيوم أو الكربون >>> لإضافة البريق و باقي الحركات و التأثيرات.

الشكل النهائي:
صانع هذه الألعاب النارية يقوم بوضع قطعة مصنعة و جاهزة في فتحة القذيفة أو ( هاون) أو مكان يحتويه و يشعل الفتيلة و الجزء الظاهر هو المسئول عن إشعال الفتيلة و دفع اللعبة عالياً في السماء.
عندما تصل الشعلة إلى الصمام يبدأ بإشعال باقي المكونات الكيميائية قاذفاً هذه المحتويات بأشكال و ألوان متعددة تعتمد درجة جمالها حسب المكان الذي وضعت فيه في العلبة.
مشاهدة المرفق 56363

واهم ما يوجد فى القاذفه هو ماده البارود ويصنع كالاتى
البارود عبارة عن مادة سوداء قابلة للاشتعال 
اولا المواد المستعملة 
1-مادة نترات" البتاسيوم " التى تستخدم فى الزراعة 
2-الفحم "عادى"
3-السكر"العادى"
4-الكبريت الاصفر "ثانوى"

نطحن كل مادة من المواد طحنا جيدا 

تشكل مادة النترات الجزء الاكبر من الخليط

المقادير عند الخلط

1-2كوب نترات بوتاسيوم مطحونة "المادة الاساسية"
2-نصف كوب من السكر المطحون "يدخل السكر فى المعادلة لانه غنى بالاكسجين"
3-ثلثى كوب من الفحم المطحون "يساعد الفحم على امتصاص الرطوبة 
4-اضافة نصف كوب من الكبريت "غنى بالاكسجين"

كل هذه التقديرات حسب تركيز مادة النترات 

الطريقة مجربة 100%

ويمكن ان ادلكم على اماكن بيع المكونات ولكن توخو الحظر اثناء صنعها ويمكن تامين سلامتكم بعمل ملابس مقاومه للنار تصنع من ماده الالمونيوم المنزلى.
يمكن صنع منها الكثير وبسهوله لاستخدامها فى المناسبات والافراح​سلام
اتمنى لكم النجاح والتوفيق​[/quote]


----------



## محمود ابوشبانه (1 يونيو 2011)

معلومه وافيه


----------



## shuaa said (1 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرن جزيييلا


----------

